# Twisp e liquid in normal vape ??



## Suhayl (12/9/16)

Hey guys , 

Can you use twisp e liquid in a normal vape? I have a vape for like a day now and i know very little about vaping , please advise... Thanks a million!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (12/9/16)

Depends on what setup you have and also the strength of the twisp juice.


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/16)

Twisp liquid is 18mg which is extremely strong to use in other mods like ours. It will work on something low powered but not so good on RTA'S and tanks that use high power and have low resistance coils. If you are referring to the twisp 0mg liquids then that will work but keep in mind that twisp liquid is high PG which means you won't be getting a lot of vapor. You will be better of paying R150 for juices made by our local mixers which you can find at any vape store near you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Suhayl (12/9/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Depends on what setup you have and also the strength of the twisp juice.


Wow thanks for the quick reply , im using a reuleaux rx 2/3 with a tfv8 cloud beast tank...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suhayl (12/9/16)

daniel craig said:


> Twisp liquid is 18mg which is extremely strong to use in other mods like ours. It will work on something low powered but not so good on RTA'S and tanks that use high power and have low resistance coils. If you are referring to the twisp 0mg liquids then that will work but keep in mind that twisp liquid is high PG which means you won't be getting a lot of vapor. You will be better of paying R150 for juices made by our local mixers which you can find at any vape store near you.


Thanks for the useful info , i intend on using 0mg nicotine , but i love making clouds... So i dont think the twisp would be good for me....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (12/9/16)

Nice setup, the twisp juice at 18 is way too strong. I had a bottle given to me by a friend who gave up on his twisp. Diluted the juice down to 6mg nic strength by using 0 nic flavours and turned out quite tasty and gave the clouds I was looking for. Was the pure mentha with energy drink and peach. Fantastic flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (12/9/16)

I see you are vaping because you want some clouds, did you smoke stinkies before? or still smoke?

If you did or have I would suggest you try 3 mg or 6 mg nic. Twisp e-liquid would be waaay to strong for a sub ohm device.

Which City are you living in?

You can find most of the local vendors here - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/local-supporting-vendors.11/

Welcome to the forum, we really have an awesome community here.


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/16)

For the TFV8 I'll recommend 3mg, at the wattage you'll be using it even 6mg might knock you out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (26/9/16)

Could you use a 70/30 3mg juice in a twisp edge?
Reason I ask is, my sister uses the edge and really liked some of my juices, so I wanted to give her some. 
I know it's not ideal but she can't afford to get a decent little mod etc as neither her or I have excess funds ATM.

Thanks


----------



## KlutcH (26/9/16)

Strontium said:


> Could you use a 70/30 3mg juice in a twisp edge?
> Reason I ask is, my sister uses the edge and really liked some of my juices, so I wanted to give her some.
> I know it's not ideal but she can't afford to get a decent little mod etc as neither her or I have excess funds ATM.
> 
> Thanks



Yes 70/30 does work. I used 70/30 in the clearo I had


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/9/16)

Strontium said:


> Could you use a 70/30 3mg juice in a twisp edge?
> Reason I ask is, my sister uses the edge and really liked some of my juices, so I wanted to give her some.
> I know it's not ideal but she can't afford to get a decent little mod etc as neither her or I have excess funds ATM.
> 
> Thanks



@Strontium...I tried it once and it stuffed it up...coil gunks up badly and the device gets supper hot...you can dilute it down with PG or VG


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/9/16)

KlutcH said:


> Yes 70/30 does work. I used 70/30 in the clearo I had


@KlutcH ...the clearo was the best twisp..I would love to get one again..nothing works in the edge...not even air...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (26/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @KlutcH ...the clearo was the best twisp..I would love to get one again..nothing works in the edge...not even air...


Ive gone through 2 edge devices.....absolute rubbish


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

Twisp liquid in a normal Vape has two issues, firstly the nic level is based for a very high ohm mtl type 'twisty' device, secondly it is very over flavored. That's great for the Twisp (very little Vape) but on a sub ohm cloud machine it just isn't great. You can pretty much cut a twisp liquid to about 30% of its original flavour and it will be great In a sub ohm device.

The other way around, I've put 70/30 through an edge for about a month, it wicks fine but the device does gunk. I put it down to the fact that the twisp liquids seem pretty clean, mostly straight fruits etc and generally quite easy on coils. A lot of the craft juices around do tend to gunk a coil but man it's worth it. Bakery's and deserts will gunk a juice more than a simple blueberry, guaranteed.


----------

